# Competing



## bubbabbq (Jul 15, 2012)

I am really interested in doing a competition. I only have a cheap offset smoker thatI have done the suggested mods to. My concern is if I can do it on only one with the different cook times and opening and closing the unit. What do some you more experienced guys think.


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 15, 2012)

Bubba, My suggestion: try the k.i.s.s. method. Practice and learn how your smoker operates when different meats are on the smoker!! I personally I would enter a 1 meat comp, 1st and then proceed to multiple meats, my 2 cents!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree..  for first time just do one maybe 2 meats...  rules don't say you have to do every meat category..  that's only If you want to try and be "Overall Grand Champion" ..   Use your first comp as a learning experience (although they are all learning experiences) and just do a lot of observing and asking questions...


PS. most of all..  have fun..  don't expect anything and you won't be disappointed


----------

